
Show HN: An Event Vendor and Venue Marketplace - NkenuTimothy
https://planit.ng/how-it-works
======
NkenuTimothy
We're building some key tools to implement over the next weeks.

Need feedback on: \- UI/UX \- Features to be added (we have a few coming over
the next few weeks too) \- Demand-side marketing

We launched mid-June and currently have 5,000+ vendors

and basically anything else.

PS: We do plan to expand IF we nail our first market (Nigeria)

